# I Didn't Acclimate...



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

I went to the pet store to get my 3 yr old son a betta fish and asked the guy as many questions as I could think of. I tried to find a care sheet but they had one for all the other fish, not the Betta. 
I thought I knew what I was doing, so I brought him home (my son named him Griff) and I put the correct amount of drops in the water and plopped him right in. He ate yesterday and swam very little, but today he is hiding and staying on the bottom of the bowl. He doesn't even react to a mirror. He did swim a little, but it was very twitchy and not normal looking. 

Now that I read more and more on the internet, I should have acclimated him. I'm so upset the pet store guy didn't tell me this!! He made it sound so easy. He also told me I could go grocery shopping and it would be fine! (it was about 50 degrees yesterday so not hot, but still!!)

I'm worried now, I'd hate for my son to come home to me having killed his new fish Griff. Is there anything I can do today to make this right?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and sorry you are having problems....

What is the temp of the tank, tank size, filter, type of additives and do you have a heater.

Right now-check the temp and try to maintain a somewhat stable temp in the 76-80F range and go ahead and make a 25% water change with like temp dechlorinated water-Dose the dechlorinator for the full volume of the tank and try to keep the replacement water within a few degrees of the tank water too-unless the tank is really cold-then use replacement water that is about 5 degrees warmer to start...

Keep us posted....


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Oldfishlady, thank you so much for your fast reply. 

The tank is just a gallon fish bowl. I don't have a thermometer that's working in the water. I can go buy one and anything else I might need right now. 
I do not have a filter, and no I didn't do a heater. In fact, the pet store guy said I didn't need a thing but the bowl. *sigh*


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

I meant to ask what kind of thermometer to get as well, my digital ones aren't working.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

For a thermometer, they sell aquarium thermometers at the petstore. You just have to ask, usually they all sell them and they're about 2$ or 3$. Bettas are tropical fish so as OldFishLady said they do better in water between 76 and 80. It's difficult to heat safely a 1 gallon fish tank and bettas do better in bigger tanks. General rule is 2.5 gallon. But if you can't upgrade tanks right now, the important thing is that you keep up with the frequent water changes in the 1 gallon. Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think with a 1 gallon unfiltered you need to do 100% water change a couple of times a week because ammonia levels go up very fast in a small tank.
You can get your water tested at the local petstore (they usually do it for free) to measure ammonia levels, pH, water hardness, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

As far as thermometers, they have ones that suction to the side of the tank - pretty cheap $3-4 at the pet stores. for a gallon bowl, a 10W heater (also sold at the pet store) should warm the water a few degrees higher than the surrounding room temp.
Just keep in mind that the employees at larger (and some smaller) pet stores don't have good knowledge about fish, especially bettas. You came to a good place to get better advice for betta keeping. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thermometer-most aquarium section will have the glass type and then go look in the house wears dept too for a cheap digital one too...these are great for quick checks.....

Your 1gal unfiltered tank will be fine-provided that you make the needed water changes and you can safely heat them IME.....
I use the preset 50w type heaters made by Tetra I get a walmart for under $15.00 and they work fine for my small tank....however, they only heat the tank about 5-8 degree higher than the room temp-so you may need to keep the Betta in the warmest part of the house.

Water changes on a 1gal unfiltered tank-twice weekly...1-50% and 1-100% should maintain water quality-provided that you don't overfeed and remove uneaten food within a reasonable time.....


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok water is at 70 degrees. All the chlorine and other chemicals, as well as softness are "safe" according to the strip test they did. I did buy a small heater. I will try that now and see if that works. 

The girl at the pet store said this to me. "You shocked him. He'll either make it or he won't. Sorry." And that was the extent of my talk with her. I think I've found the right place for info seeing as I won't get any there. (she did make sure to add, when I asked about the temperature: my husband is 6'2" (not sure how that's relevant) and keeps our house like an icebox. And my betta fish is in a glass martini bowl. He's fine.) Wow. 

I've attached 2 photos also just for some help if I need it. The first one shows how he's hiding there at the bottom. If I move the plant or the bowl, he frantically swims to the top, then allows himself to sink right back down to the bottom. Also, if you see something up with his fins or color, please tell me. I will be researching diligently from here on out but until I learn more....


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

He doesn't look good...while sudden chemistry change can cause osmotic shock...too low temp for too long can really compromise them-making things worse....I would go ahead and make a 50% water change with dechlorinated water that is about 5-8 degrees warmer and try to get that temp up to at least 74F and then slowly get it up to 76-77F.....good luck....stuff happens and if he doesn't make it...don't give up....it get easier.....


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hopefully he'll perk up with some warmer water . Yikes about the employee's martini glass for her betta in a cold house. Its unfortunate that the people who should be pretty knowledgeable (pet store employees) are in fact, not. 

Let us know how he does. Hope he gets better!


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

So the water has slowly risen to 76 degrees. Griff is still laying on the bottom, though he did move positions on the bottom from the time I went to take a nap to an hour later. This time he's laying on the bottom of the little roman pillars I have as decoration. The base of those pillars is on top of the warmer. I wonder if he's trying to get warm?

Also, I looked around for his original bowl and I found out that he is a halfmoon betta. When I checked to see what he is supposed to look like, I realized his fins just don't look good. So I dropped some Betta Revive in the water. I will do this for at least 3 days. I hope he sticks around that long...

I know with Betta Revive (and since he's not doing so well anyway) I should be doing 100% water changes daily, correct? I'm off to see how to fully change the water the RIGHT way. 

Oh and just an update, I did the math. We put 2 1/2 quarts in the bowl last night for him and it is almost full. There's probably 1/2 quart room left to the lip of the bowl. So he doesn't even have 1 gallon to swim around in, more like 3/4 gallon. A larger tank is on the to do list...I have to get the budget to do so, or adjust some things on this month's budget.

Thanks again for y'alls help.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Errr that's got Malachite Green in it.. Were you careful to dose it correctly for the amount of water? Malachite green is toxic and you really want to be careful with that stuff. In fact that as like three or four different fairly potent and very different ingredients in it. I wouldn't just be throwing that around, especially when your betta is already this stressed.. I don't think that's going to help at all..


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

I did the exact dosage...man that's no good since I read up about it and saw results from people using it were good


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

what should I use instead?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

well yeah because it treats everything and anything under the sun with those ingredients.. it's much better to know what's wrong with your fish and treat with the correct med that throwing something in that treats everything with a ton of ingredients. Your fish's fins don't look that bad to me. He probably had bad water at the fish store and some time, tcl and clean water would probably have cleared it up. I, personally, don't medicate for fin rot unless it's chronic or very rapid progression. Since your fish is already super stressed I would not be adding any kind of medication at this point.

As far as the twitching.. is there any way something could have gotten into the tank? Soap can do that.. you didn't wash anything in soap did you? Also should rinse anything you put into the tank with hot tap water and sometimes depending on what it is I even soak before letting it enter the tank. I wonder if he's got something in there more than the water shock itself.. Also what dechlorinator do you use and how much did you add?


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

I did rinse, yes. No soap either, just a good rinsing and hand scrubbing before putting the stuff in the tank. 
Also, I should say, he twitched only when I moved the bowl. That's really the only time he moves is when I move him. Not just outright twitching...
I used Splendid Betta Complete Water Conditioner. Today at the pet store, the strip test she did said the water in his tank had zero chlorine. For that conditioner, it says to add 16 drops per quart so we added 40 since we did 2 1/2 quarts.


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

Your profile photo is great by the way


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Poor little guy, he looks pretty pale. Probably because he's not feeling good. Hope he makes it. Keep us updated.


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

callistra said:


> Since your fish is already super stressed I would not be adding any kind of medication at this point.


One more question on this then: would you recommend I just don't use it again? Or since it's already been used once, do I need to run through the 3 day cycle like the box says?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Well this is the problem with starting a medication.. if he does have some minor bacterial problem (which I don't *think* is his major problem) and you start a med but don't finish it you could actually make this infection much worse. On the other hand, if you continue this stressful treatment while he is this weak and stressed you can make his condition worse too. I am hesitant to be really secure in either suggestion.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Most bettas come around pretty well with just nice clean, warm declorinated water. It's never a good idea to medicate when you don't know what you're medicating for. I think your guy is just trying to get used to his new home, and is a little scared, just my opinion though.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would stop the medication and I wouldn't do any 100% water changes at this point either...50% daily for 3 days and then if he seems perked up and eating by day 4-I would make 75% and then get on an every other day 50% for a week and if he responding and eating...get on the twice weekly schedule that I posted earlier......right now it will be a delicate time line...a balance of sorts to get his immune response back up...stress is one of the biggest issues at this point...one good thing is that Bettas don't create that much ammonia and you can safely get away with the water change schedule I gave on a short term basis....if he has a light...turn this off for now-offer food in 24h and if he doesn't eat be sure and remove it so it doesn't foul the water...if at any time he perks up and ask for food-feed him small amounts to start several times a day.....

Your doing a great job....keep us posted....


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I'm also thinking he may need some time to adjust but his fins look kinda bad. 
Where did U get him? Almost all my bettas had horrible ammonia levels (I tested them) from petco and walmart. He may just need some time in clean, warm water....??


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> I'm also thinking he may need some time to adjust but his fins look kinda bad.
> Where did U get him? Almost all my bettas had horrible ammonia levels (I tested them) from petco and walmart. He may just need some time in clean, warm water....??


I got him from Petco. I'm wishing I hadn't, I didn't know anything when I went there but this is how he looked when I got him.


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> I would stop the medication and I wouldn't do any 100% water changes at this point either...50% daily for 3 days and then if he seems perked up and eating by day 4-I would make 75% and then get on an every other day 50% for a week and if he responding and eating...get on the twice weekly schedule that I posted earlier......right now it will be a delicate time line...a balance of sorts to get his immune response back up...stress is one of the biggest issues at this point...one good thing is that Bettas don't create that much ammonia and you can safely get away with the water change schedule I gave on a short term basis....if he has a light...turn this off for now-offer food in 24h and if he doesn't eat be sure and remove it so it doesn't foul the water...if at any time he perks up and ask for food-feed him small amounts to start several times a day.....
> 
> Your doing a great job....keep us posted....


Ok, thank you for the advice so much. The water is blueish now from the medicine, just keep it that way? And do the 50% change? By the way, I found an old post of yours explaining precisely how to change the water, I appreciate that and I will be using it. 
One last question: the water temperature is still rising, almost 78 now. I know that's still safe, but is this something where I keep the heater on constantly? Or if it gets too high I have to unplug it, etc? What is too high by the way?

Ok. I think that's all the questions for now!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

For a compromised Betta it is best to try and keep the temp in the 78-80F range-this is more due to bad bacteria that is normally in the water that tend to thrive best in warmer water and when the Bettas immune response is compromised-this allows the higher levels of bad bacteria to infect....

If this is a preset type heater-just monitor the water and if needed remove the top on the tank for better air circulation....you may need to unplug on occasion-just don't forget to plug it back in especially when you go to bed...

If it is adjustable-set it at 75-76F...


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

the blue is from the methylene blue.

I don't know about leaving malachite green in a tank for a prolonged period without a carbon filter.. it's toxic.. I don't use the stuff but I understand that you need to remove it completely (or the fish from treatment container when treatment is over..

What heater did you buy? I hope you bought one that shuts off automatically.. Putting a heater in a tank that has to be manually regulated is really not ideal unless you plan on never leaving the tank's side.. especially in such a small container.


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

callistra said:


> the blue is from the methylene blue.
> 
> I don't know about leaving malachite green in a tank for a prolonged period without a carbon filter.. it's toxic.. I don't use the stuff but I understand that you need to remove it completely (or the fish from treatment container when treatment is over..
> 
> What heater did you buy? I hope you bought one that shuts off automatically.. Putting a heater in a tank that has to be manually regulated is really not ideal unless you plan on never leaving the tank's side.. especially in such a small container.



So is your answer that I should, in fact, remove the water completely? I am getting one answer from Oldfishlady that says not to do a 100% change at the moment. 

No, I did not buy a heater that shuts off automatically. I bought the least expensive one to see if this fish survives. I work from home, so checking periodically on it is not a problem right now. My husband just came home and I told him all about the things I've discovered today and our plan is to get a 5 gallon tank. We just can't afford it right now, today, right this second. That goes for the heater as well. When I bought this fish, I did so because I was told it was inexpensive, easy to care for, and would be a good pet for my 3 year old, so you must forgive me that I didn't go and buy a heater, much less an expensive one that shuts off on it's own. 
My plan is to do everything I can to make sure this fish survives and if that means staying by the tanks side for the time being, that's ok. I'll do that.


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oldfishlady: what do you say about changing out the blue? Should I do a 100% clean since the water has the blue medicine in it? (today was the very first day I did that medicine) Or should I do the 50% like you suggested? 

Thanks again all of you for your help. I'm learning as I go.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It should be fine with dilution of 50% water change over the next few days...

The preset heater is fine IMO/E...the tetra 50w preset at 78F are the type I use in my 1gal tank and have not had any issue...they generally heat the water within 5-8 degree of room temp more or less....

It gets easier....I promise.....your doing great.....


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok perfect. I will look into buying that one before I worry about the 5 gallon tank. I'm anxious for him to be well, my husband on the other hand is laughing at how much I am caring and worrying for a little fish.  It's quite the comedy in this house tonight. We'll see how he does 

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't know if this is good news, hope it is. Each hour since about 2 I've been going to check the bowl and Griff is in a new spot each time. I didn't move the bowl, he's just moving around to a different location on his own. And I haven't seen him swimming yet, just see him in his different spots.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I say we think positive and say its a good sign.....


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

So Griff is still with us. That's good news. The bowl stayed at 78 degrees all night and is still there, I never had to turn off the heater. 
But today, despite the fact I did a 50% change yesterday, his water looks pretty dirty to me. Just stuff murking it up. 
I'm wondering if the lesser of the evils would be to change the water out or if I should continue with another 50% change tonight. 

Any advice is again appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd say stay with the 50% water change, remember part of the problem is stress, 50% change will stress him less. Best of luck, I'm glad he's still with us. Keep us posted.


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

awesome thanks! 

would it be a good or bad idea to do aquarium salt at this point? Or just fresh water changes?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I think the 50% are all that you want to do at this point...one thing that would be really helpful is tannins....if you have any pesticide free Oak trees near by....gather about 20 or so naturally dried and fallen from the tree-Oak leaves...crush them up and add to a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water (_I use old milk jugs_) and let this water steep for about 30min-1h or longer and use this for the 50% water changes ...if you don't have Oak leaves you can use IAL (_Indian almond leaf_) but usually you have to get them online

While aquarium salt will not hurt per se...personally I wouldn't use it at this point...if anything I would use Epsom salt and you could add 3tsp/gal in the 1gal jug of the Oak leaf tannin water...but if you did that-I would recommend that you do 25% water changes every 15min for 1hr today to get him acclimated to the chemistry and go ahead a do a full 10-14 day treatment with that premixed treatment water.
Tomorrow you would start 50% daily for 3 days with the premixed treatment water and on day 4 make 100%-continue that schedule for 10-14 days-then acclimate to fresh dechlorinated water by doing 25% water changes for a few days to get him ready to add back to his tank....
It is really better to do this treatment in a small QT container that can be floated (_attached to the side so it doesn't sink_) in the heated tank to maintain temp and to cover the top of the QT with plastic veggie wrap to retain heat/humidity for the labyrinth organ- with lights out.

I worry about over stressing him-but if he seems improved or at least moving more today...it wouldn't be a bad idea to start Epsom salt treatment in QT...

Can you post another pic of him....


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok here are a few pics. I don't feel like he looks too good right now. He was laying next to the thermometer and I moved it and he didn't budge. He seems to be breathing heavily too. :-( Also he's got something yellow under his ventral? fins (I posted a pic). Didn't know if that was too normal. 

Here's a video of him breathing that I've posted to my youtube account.
http://youtu.be/PXZfK72kMtM


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That looks like poop.....

You need to get him in a shallow container to make it easier for him to get to the top for air and cover the top with plastic veggie wrap to keep the air above the water warm and humid


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

well that's good he's pooping....

Ok will do. I have a 1.5 qt bowl I can do that in.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Now I really feel bad and what happens when you assume.....should have been the first thing we made sure of...that he could get to the top to get a gulp of air to breath...poor guys looks like he is suffocating....sorry about that....

Have you seen him get to the top to breath...they breath like us and need to surface to breath......if not help him to the surface.....

If you bought him in one of those small temporary cups...use this with about 1-1.5in of water...and float it in the heated tank-attached so it doesn't sink or anything small that will fit in the heated tank to float


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok. Yes when I help him, he does go to the top. But I haven't helped him much because I didn't want to stir him up and force him to move. 
As far as the floating bowl, I can do that. I don't have the original, but I have a small tupperware I can float. 

Thank you!! I'm so glad I video taped it!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If he is getting himself to the top on his own...good sign.....but I would still get him in a smaller or shallow container and the tuperware you have will work fine.....


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> If he is getting himself to the top on his own...good sign.....but I would still get him in a smaller or shallow container and the tuperware you have will work fine.....


Ok did that. Had to leave the house to pick up my son, but when I came back Griff's breathing had calmed already. Much smoother in and out with his gills. Looks normal. He's still not moving to the top on his own to get the air, but if I make him move, then that's where he goes. So I'll just periodically make him move. 
Also he hasn't eaten today, I was told to feed him every other day, so I didn't feed yesterday. I did put 3 pellets in this morning, but nothing. I may try again later.


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

yay!! I dropped the food pellets in and he jumped right up to the surface to get them!! That's the first time he's done that at all since I brought him home. I'm taking that as a good sign.

@Oldfishlady how long should I keep him in the smaller bowl floating? 

Thanks!!


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

hmmm....maybe I celebrated too soon. I got home from group tonight and he hadn't actually eaten any of the pellets. There were still 3 floating. And now when I try to help him go up to the surface, he won't go. He does use his small fins and try to swim around, just not to the top. And when he stops with his fins, he begins floating a little on his side.  I'm afraid this may be his last night actually. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

he's still with us. That's good. He also is going up to the top on his own. He's done it a few times already just in the hour I've been up. Good news I think...

How long am I supposed to be keeping him in this tupperware? And am I supposed to be changing the water in it as well?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good to hear....I would keep him in the smaller container for a few days at least and make 50% daily water changes for now...If you have any Epsom salt (_Not aquarium salt_) it might be a good idea to go ahead and start a treatment I listed earlier in this thread....


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

ok epsom salt is in. He seems to be doing fine. He ate 2 pellets today, so that's great. He was swimming a bit more today as well. 
Will he be ok in the QT tank until after Tuesday? Just trying to make it simple for my husband to change the water since I'll be out of town from Sunday to Tuesday. 
It's 9 pm here, he's starting being really still again and doesn't move when I move the bowl just like last night...is this him sleeping, or trying to sleep? Is it really that obvious when they are resting?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great...good to hear he is at least eating and swimming a bit more....he should be fine in the QT as long as the water changes are made...

It can vary from fish to fish...but usually they will sit pretty still when in the resting state.....

Keep us posted....


----------



## aejh143 (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's some pictures of today. I do think he looks better, IMO. What do you think?
Also, I posted one also of the top of his head, as if some scales are missing? Is that normal? Also, I don't think the white dots are really on him. When I look close with my eye, they aren't there. It may be just stuff in the water. 

As I was about to take these photos I realized that the thermometer that's in the water is falling apart! You'll see a big white flake in one of the pics. Then when I bumped the bowl, it completely fell apart and white flakes went everywhere. I had to do a 100% change QUICK. And tonight I'm gonna have to go get a new thermometer. Sheesh. :|


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome....he does look much better.....your doing a great job.....


----------

